# Startup Grinding Noise (Normal - It's the ABS Self Check)



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Does your Cruze have a grinding/pulsating noise that's felt through the brake pedal that lasts for a split second every time you start the car and get going 10-15 mph? :angry:







It's normal. It's the ABS system doing a self-check every time the car is started. Don't worry, don't fret, it's how the system is.:whatdoyouthink:


----------



## mihiro (Mar 10, 2013)

thank you very much! i really appreciate it.


----------



## mihiro (Mar 10, 2013)

thank you very much! i really appreciated it.


----------

